
Seriously, Apple Is Doomed - llambda
http://daringfireball.net/2012/11/seriously_apple_is_doomed
======
Kylekramer
_But in terms of innovation-without-Jobs so far, I’d say going from the
original slow chunky iPad in April 2010 to the retina super-fast iPad 4 and
svelte iPad Mini today is a pretty brisk clip. Two and a half years later
Apple offers two very different iPads that both completely blow the original
one away — and the original one is now almost universally hailed as a landmark
innovation in the history of personal computing._

I know coming from Apple's POV is Gruber's thing, but really? I feel like
producing products that get smaller, faster, and in slightly different form
factors are hardly things to trumpet as success. Those are just vital signs
that show a company is still functioning.

